# MVP alternatives



## Domski

So what's the best alternative meaning you can come up with for MVP?

*M*aximum *V*oracious *P*isshead?

Lame start I know but reckon could come up with something better soon.

Dom


----------



## texasalynn

*M*iddle *V*oice *P*eople


----------



## Fazza

maximum volume poster


----------



## Stormseed

For me, I would like it to be *M*ost *V*aluable *P*rofessional and I do not find any excitement coming out with funny alternatives. 

We are on an Excel forum and we got to respect something which helps us get recognized as trusted professionals across the globe.

My thoughts are not to your offence, Dom.


----------



## DonkeyOte

Misspent Vocational Proficiency ?

Seriously how much work can Richard be doing ???


----------



## Colin Legg

DonkeyOte said:


> Seriously how much work can Richard be doing ???


Montel Vontavious Porter? Did you know Richard has a second job as a famous wrestler?


----------



## Mark O'Brien

Mastur... um never mind.


----------



## Tom Urtis

Admit it Mark...what you were thinking was
*M*ore *V*iagra *P*lease


----------



## schielrn

Mensas Versus Poindexters

I was trying to think of something better, but those 3 letters don't really go well together.


----------



## RoryA

Magister Vetus et Paratus.


----------



## cornflakegirl

Very nice, Rory!


----------



## RoryA

Or, keeping up appearances:
Madidus Valde Profiteor.


----------



## Angie1313

Tom Urtis said:


> Admit it Mark...what you were thinking was
> *M*ore *V*iagra *P*lease



now now...let's give him the benefit of the doubt here...lol


----------

